# lucazdoescubing's progression thread | GRINDING FOR SUB 5 AO5 AND SUB 2-3 SINGLES IN 2x2 | PLL PROGRESSION (13/21)



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 4, 2022)

Hi, I'm Lucaz. I got into cubing on August 2022

Any tips for achieving my goals would be much appreciated.


My PBs, PRs, Mains, and Other stuff:









WCA Events PBs n' Stuff


Sheet1 Event,PB,Ao5,Main,Method,Goal 2x2,1.68,6.7,GAN 251 M Air,Ortega,Sub 5 3x3,22.92,31.43,GAN 13 Maglev,Beginner CFOP,Sub 30 4x4,4:12.53,5:54.24,QiYi Wuque,Yau,Sub 1,PRs coming soon Pyraminx,15.43,38.27,QiYi Pyraminx,LBL,Sub 20 Skewb,20.57,25.36,Moyu RS Skewb,Beginners,Sub 20 Megaminx,idk,idk...




docs.google.com






GOALS:

2x2: Sub 5, Work on Face Solutions
3x3: Sub 25, Finish OLL and PLL
3x3 OH: Sub 1, learn OH algs
4x4: Sub 1-2, work on edge pairing and 3-2-3
5x5: Learn it, sub 5
Megaminx: Learn it, sub 2-3
Squan: Learn it, sub 40
Skewb: Sub 15, Learn Intermediate
Pyra: Relearn beginners, sub 20-30
Clock: learn it, sub 30
Kilominx: Practice it, learn other methods, sub 1
FTO: Get one, sub idk


----------



## Garf (Oct 4, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> Hi, I'm Lucaz. I just got into cubing a month ago.
> 
> I average about 57 seconds in 3x3. My PB in 3x3 is 42.40. I use 2-look OLL and PLL and Intuitive F2L.
> 
> ...


What cube do you use for 3x3?


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 4, 2022)

Garf said:


> What cube do you use for 3x3?


My main is the Moyu RS3M 2020


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 4, 2022)

im working on keyhole f2l rn


----------



## Garf (Oct 4, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> im working on keyhole f2l rn


How is your standard f2l right now?


----------



## LBr (Oct 4, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> Hi, I'm Lucaz. I just got into cubing a month ago.
> 
> I average about 57 seconds in 3x3. My PB in 3x3 is 42.40. I use 2-look OLL and PLL and Intuitive F2L.
> 
> ...


Improve f2l and finger tricks first before full oll and pll


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 4, 2022)

Garf said:


> How is your standard f2l right now?


around 20-25 seconds i think


LBr said:


> Improve f2l and finger tricks first before full oll and pll


ok thanks


----------



## Garf (Oct 5, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> around 20-25 seconds i think
> 
> ok thanks


For sub 30 you need to solve:
Cross in 2-5 seconds.
F2L in 15-18 seconds.
Oll in 4-5 seconds
Pll in 5-6 seconds.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 5, 2022)

Garf said:


> For sub 30 you need to solve:
> Cross in 2-5 seconds.
> F2L in 15-18 seconds.
> Oll in 4-5 seconds
> Pll in 5-6 seconds.


thanks ill work on that


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 5, 2022)

Learn full PLL at about 30 sec, full OLL at about 22


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 5, 2022)

Garf said:


> For sub 30 you need to solve:
> Cross in 2-5 seconds.
> F2L in 15-18 seconds.
> Oll in 4-5 seconds
> Pll in 5-6 seconds.


in lucky solves, i can get around 3 secs in cross


Megaminx lover said:


> Learn full PLL at about 30 sec, full OLL at about 22


ok thx


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 5, 2022)

Oh yeah learn cross on bottom before cross on top becomes a bad habit later in speedsolving.
Totally not talking about me here...


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 5, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Oh yeah learn cross on bottom before cross on top becomes a bad habit later in speedsolving.
> Totally not talking about me here...


ok thx


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 5, 2022)

guys i got a new pb in 3x3 which is 39.96 and a new a05 which is 48.58.





Weekly Competition Individual Results (Speedsolving.com)







www.speedsolving.com


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 6, 2022)

also i wont learn full oll and pll yet since i still need to learn a few algs in 2-look oll and pll


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 11, 2022)

so im going to my first comp around november or december, my events are 3x3, 2x2, and Skewb. the bad thing is, i only learned skewb today, and i have a lot of practice.

im either going to join this comp





South Luzon Championship 2022 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org




or this comp





Cavite Speedcubing Open III 2022 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org




or maybe even both


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 11, 2022)

i also organized the puzzles i solve

My Mains and Methods:
(WCA)
3x3 - Moyu RS3M 2020 - PB: 39.96 - Ao5: 48.58 - Method: Beginner CFOP - Goal: Sub 30
2x2 - Qiyi QiDi - PB: 13.43 - Ao5: 18.06 - Method: A combination of Beginner's Method and a few 2-look OLL and PLL algs - Goal: Sub 10
4x4 - YJ YuSu R - PB: 6-7mins - Ao5: idk - Method: Yau - Goal: Sub 1
Skewb - Moyu RS Skewb - PB: 1min and 30 seconds - Ao5: idk - Method: Beginner's Method - Goal: Sub 30
(Non-WCA)
Kilominx - Shengshou Kilominx - PB: 2.19.57 - Ao5: 3:03.51 - Method: Beginner's Method - Goal: Sub 1


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 11, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 12, 2022)

guys any tips for skewb? i use beginners method


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 12, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> guys any tips for skewb? i use beginners method


learn intermediate and sledge/hedge fingertricks


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 12, 2022)

should i learn 323 edge pairing for 4x4?


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Oct 12, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> should i learn 323 edge pairing for 4x4?


I'm not super fast at 4x4, I average around 1:15, but my times dropped by a ton when I learned 323 edge pairing. I went from 3 minutes to my current time after learning and practicing. So yes, I do recommend it.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 12, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> I'm not super fast at 4x4, I average around 1:15, but my times dropped by a ton when I learned 323 edge pairing. I went from 3 minutes to my current time after learning and practicing. So yes, I do recommend it.


ok noted


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 13, 2022)

got a new pb 36.35


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 13, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-13
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 36.35
worst: 1:07.33

mean of 3
current: 47.77 (σ = 13.01)
best: 47.77 (σ = 13.01)

avg of 5
current: 55.58 (σ = 9.20)
best: 55.58 (σ = 9.20)

Average: 55.58 (σ = 9.20)
Mean: 54.09

Time List:
1. 59.78 F L2 R2 F2 U' L2 D R2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' F L2 B' U B' R D2 F2 
2. 1:07.33 B2 D' L2 F' L2 B U2 F L2 R2 U2 B R2 U' F' D F L F R' B 
3. 45.03 L' R2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D R2 D2 L F R2 U R2 B R2 B2 
4. 1:01.94 B' R F' D' B D R2 L D' F U2 B' R2 B R2 B' U2 B R2 U2 D2 
5. 36.35 L' B2 R2 D2 L U2 R F2 D2 R B2 R2 U R' F' L2 U2 F R U2


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 15, 2022)

i got a new pyra and megaminx. still learning both


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 15, 2022)

got like 15.43 on the pyra in the forum comp. it was a last layer skip so lucky


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 17, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-17
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 48.03
worst: 1:08.19

mean of 3
current: 51.58 (σ = 6.08)
best: 51.58 (σ = 6.08)

avg of 5
current: 54.25 (σ = 5.48)
best: 54.25 (σ = 5.48)

Average: 54.25 (σ = 5.48)
Mean: 55.80

Time List:
1. 56.06 R B2 L' D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L2 R' U2 L' D R B' D U R U2 F2 D 
2. 1:08.19 B D2 R' B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L R2 U2 R2 U F' U2 L2 F D' B' D2 R' 
3. 48.03 R' F' R U L2 U L2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' L' F' L' D2 L D2 U' 
4. 58.60 B2 L2 U F2 D' U' R2 F2 U' R2 D F2 L D B D U F D' L2 R' 
5. 48.10 R2 B L F' R F2 U2 L' D R2 F2 U2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 B D2


----------



## G DA CUBER (Oct 17, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> im working on keyhole f2l rn


Its basically intuitive.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 17, 2022)

G DA CUBER said:


> Its basically intuitive.


ik


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 19, 2022)

learning ortega. for the oll algs i just used the 2look ones from 3x3, and i just have to work on pbl


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 19, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> learning ortega. for the oll algs i just used the 2look ones from 3x3, and i just have to work on pbl


I would reccomend using R2 U2 R U2 R2 for the case with 2 headlights.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 19, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I would reccomend using R2 U2 R U2 R2 for the case with 2 headlights.


i just use F (R U R' U)3 F' its much more easier


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 19, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> i just use F (R U R' U)3 F' its much more easier


And it's slower


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 19, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> And it's slower


well i'll try doing that ig


----------



## LBr (Oct 19, 2022)

For the u case do F sexy F’ as it is better. Don’t waste time trying d moves in 2x2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 19, 2022)

LBr said:


> For the u case do F sexy F’ as it is better. Don’t waste time trying d moves in 2x2


agreed


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 20, 2022)

8.51 IN 2X2 USING ORTEGA LES GO


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 20, 2022)

@NigelTheCuber i know its bad but its actually my first step on getting sub 10 or 5


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 20, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> @NigelTheCuber i know its bad but its actually my first step on getting sub 10 or 5


good luck lol keep grinding idk why i always put sad face on messages


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 20, 2022)

pb ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-20
avg of 5: 17.61

Time List:
1. (25.90) R2 U R' U2 R' F' R2 U R 
2. 15.96 F' U2 F R' U2 F2 R' F U2 
3. 21.86 U' F R U2 R U' R2 U F' 
4. 15.02 R2 F' R' U' R F2 U2 F' R' 
5. (14.12) U F2 U2 R' F' U' F U' F'


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 21, 2022)

sub 16 on 2x2!! close to sub 10


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 21, 2022)

SUB 14 LES GOO

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-21
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 9.33
worst: 14.82

mean of 3
current: 12.48 (σ = 2.79)
best: 12.48 (σ = 2.79)

avg of 5
current: 14.05 (σ = 0.58)
best: 14.05 (σ = 0.58)

Average: 14.05 (σ = 0.58)
Mean: 13.26

Time List:
1. 14.04 R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F R U F' 
2. 14.82 R F' R2 F U' F U' R U' 
3. 14.63 F' R U R' U2 R2 U' R U F' 
4. 9.33 U2 R F U2 R' U R U2 F 
5. 13.47 F2 U' F' R U R U2 F' R2


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 21, 2022)

sub 13, grinding is paying off

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-21
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 8.43
worst: 17.96

mean of 3
current: 13.60 (σ = 4.82)
best: 13.20 (σ = 2.61)

avg of 5
current: 13.20 (σ = 2.61)
best: 13.20 (σ = 2.61)

Average: 13.20 (σ = 2.61)
Mean: 13.20

Time List:
1. 14.99 F R' U' F U' R F2 R U' 
2. 10.20 F2 U2 R2 U' F R U2 F R' 
3. 14.41 R2 U2 F2 U' F U2 R' F R F2 
4. 17.96 F2 R' F U' R2 U' F R F 
5. 8.43 U F' R U' R' U R F R'


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 21, 2022)

SUB 12

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-21
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 9.68
worst: 17.26

mean of 3
current: 11.66 (σ = 1.71)
best: 11.17 (σ = 1.47)

avg of 5
current: 12.17 (σ = 0.82)
best: 12.17 (σ = 0.82)

Average: 12.17 (σ = 0.82)
Mean: 12.69

Time List:
1. 17.26 U' R' U2 F U' R U R2 F2 
2. 11.23 R U' F' U' F R2 F U2 F2 
3. 9.68 R2 U' F' R2 U2 F U2 F U2 
4. 12.61 U2 F U' R U2 R' U F2 R' 
5. 12.68 U R' U2 F' R' U' F U' R2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 21, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> SUB 12
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-21
> solves/total: 5/5
> ...


bruh that's not sub 12 it's 12.69 which is sub 13 not 12


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 22, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> bruh that's not sub 12 it's 12.69 which is sub 13 not 12


but its 12.17 so its sub 12


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 22, 2022)

i thought mean was just after 3 solves


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 22, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> but its 12.17 so its sub 12


12.17 is not sub 12, 11.99 and lower is sub 12, so it still classifies as sub 13.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 22, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> 12.17 is not sub 12, 11.99 and lower is sub 12, so it still classifies as sub 13.


ohh okay..

so i got a sub 12 yesterday

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-21 solves/total: 5/5 single best: 10.29 worst: 13.41 mean of 3 current: 12.06 (σ = 1.60) best: 11.84 (σ = 1.35) avg of 5 current: 11.98 (σ = 1.11) best: 11.98 (σ = 1.11) Average: 11.98 (σ = 1.11) Mean: 11.93 Time List: 1. 10.70 F' R' F U F R2 U2 F2 R' 2. 12.75 F2 R U' R F' R U2 R2 U' 3. 12.48 F2 R U' R2 U2 R' U F2 R' 4. 10.29 U' R' F U2 F R' U2 F R 5. 13.41 U F' U R' F' U R F U2


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Oct 22, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> ohh okay..
> 
> so i got a sub 12 yesterday
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-21 solves/total: 5/5 single best: 10.29 worst: 13.41 mean of 3 current: 12.06 (σ = 1.60) best: 11.84 (σ = 1.35) avg of 5 current: 11.98 (σ = 1.11) best: 11.98 (σ = 1.11) Average: 11.98 (σ = 1.11) Mean: 11.93 Time List: 1. 10.70 F' R' F U F R2 U2 F2 R' 2. 12.75 F2 R U' R F' R U2 R2 U' 3. 12.48 F2 R U' R2 U2 R' U F2 R' 4. 10.29 U' R' F U2 F R' U2 F R 5. 13.41 U F' U R' F' U R F U2


Which method do you use?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 22, 2022)

Andy Chakarov said:


> Which method do you use?


ortega


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 25, 2022)

guys im officially registered to enter my first ever comp irl!






Cavite Speedcubing Open III 2022 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 25, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> guys im officially registered to enter my first ever comp irl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on registering, have fun at the comp, they are really fun.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Nov 3, 2022)

got a new pb and ao5! sub 42 in 3x3

3x3: 42.04 = (59.19), (30.95), 40.61, 39.12, 46.39


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Nov 10, 2022)

day *something* of aiming for a sub 10.. and i got this

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-10
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 7.75
worst: 11.89

mean of 3
current: 10.20 (σ = 1.74)
best: 9.16 (σ = 1.89)

avg of 5
current: 10.00 (σ = 1.46)
best: 10.00 (σ = 1.46)

Average: 10.00 (σ = 1.46)
Mean: 9.93

Time List:
1. 7.75 F U' R F2 U2 F' R' U2 R' 
2. 11.31 U' F U F R' F2 R' F U' 
3. 8.42 F' R U R2 F' R U2 R2 F2 
4. 11.89 F' U R' U F2 R' F' U' R U' 
5. 10.28 R2 F U R2 U' R' U2 F R'

so close like SOOO CLOSE


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Nov 10, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-10
solves/total: 4/5

single
best: 7.64
worst: 11.78

mean of 3
current: 9.83 (σ = 2.04)
best: 9.04 (σ = 2.37)

avg of 5
current: 9.83 (σ = 2.04)
best: 9.83 (σ = 2.04)

Average: 9.83 (σ = 2.04)
Mean: 9.29

Time List:
1. DNF(8.43) F2 U2 F R U' R U F' U2 
2. 7.64 F U2 R U' R' U2 F U R2 
3. 7.71 F' U2 R U2 F2 U R' F' R' 
4. 11.78+ R' F2 R U2 R' F U F' R' 
5. 10.01 U R' U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U' F

YES LETS GO!!! SUB 10 FINALLY ACHIEVED!! *insert tymon reaction here*


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Nov 24, 2022)

FIRST SUB 30 3X3 SOLVE!!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-24
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 29.68
worst: 55.62

mean of 3
current: 48.53 (σ = 6.14)
best: 40.74 (σ = 9.64)

avg of 5
current: 45.77 (σ = 1.36)
best: 45.77 (σ = 1.36)

Average: 45.77 (σ = 1.36)
Mean: 44.52

Time List:
1. 29.68 U2 D' R U D2 L D R B U2 F' L2 D2 B D2 B U2 R2 D2 F2 
2. 47.32 R D' F L2 B' D2 R2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 L' D' L B F2 L B' 
3. 45.22 L D2 F' U2 L D B U2 L2 D2 F2 L' F2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 B 
4. 44.76 L2 B2 L2 F L2 D2 U2 F' D2 R2 D' F R' F L' U' L2 B R' F' 
5. 55.62+ U L B2 U B' D2 L' F D2 B2 R2 F U2 F R2 F' D2 L2 B U' F2


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Nov 24, 2022)

got sub 40 in weekly comp lets go


----------



## Burrito (Nov 24, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Learn full PLL at about 30 sec, full OLL at about 22


I got a 16 average in comp with CFOP and i used 2Look oll i just have speedy f2l


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Nov 24, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> got sub 40 in weekly comp lets go


i realized i had a dnf in solve 4 so i edited it now i dont have a sub 40


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Nov 24, 2022)

do you guys think the gan 356 air m and the gan 251 m air are good cubes? im finally getting my first gan cubes!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 24, 2022)

yeah but dont limit yourself to just gan


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 24, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> do you guys think the gan 356 air m and the gan 251 m air are good cubes? im finally getting my first gan cubes!


They are good cubes.

But other cubes are not bad. My main is RS3M2020 and WRM 2021 cube.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Nov 25, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> yeah but dont limit yourself to just gan


ofc i wont its expensive


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Nov 26, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-26
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 25.96
worst: 42.75

mean of 3
current: 34.14 (σ = 7.23)
best: 34.14 (σ = 7.23)

avg of 5
current: 39.23 (σ = 2.25)
best: 39.23 (σ = 2.25)

Average: 39.23 (σ = 2.25)
Mean: 37.28

Time List:
1. 42.75 D F R' D R2 B2 U' R2 D F2 D2 B2 D2 L B' D' B2 L D' F2 
2. 41.22 R2 U F2 D' R2 D U2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L U2 F R' D' B' U L B' L 
3. 36.79 U2 B R2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 B' F' U2 L' F D B' R' B' U R B2 
4. 39.67 B' U2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 F D2 U2 L2 U R2 B L2 U' L F' U' F' 
5. 25.96 R F2 L' U B2 U R2 B2 U' L2 U R2 D' L2 F L2 R' B R' U2 F'

FIRST 25 SEC SOLVE AND SUB 40!!!


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Nov 26, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-26
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 4.88
worst: 10.68

mean of 3
current: 8.73 (σ = 3.34)
best: 7.48 (σ = 2.34)

avg of 5
current: 9.40 (σ = 1.25)
best: 9.40 (σ = 1.25)

Average: 9.40 (σ = 1.25)
Mean: 8.75

Time List:
1. 9.41 U2 F' R2 F' U R' U' F R' F' 
2. 8.14 R U R2 F' U2 R' U' F R2 
3. 4.88 R' U2 R F' R' U2 F R2 F2 
4. 10.64 F2 U F R2 U F2 U' R U' 
5. 10.68 U' F2 U R2 U' R2 F U2 F2

no way.. first sub 5 single!


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Nov 26, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-26
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 7.30
worst: 10.13

mean of 3
current: 8.46 (σ = 1.36)
best: 8.46 (σ = 1.36)

avg of 5
current: 8.88 (σ = 0.96)
best: 8.88 (σ = 0.96)

Average: 8.88 (σ = 0.96)
Mean: 8.81

Time List:
1. 10.13 U2 R U F2 U F' U2 F' U2 
2. 8.55 F2 R F R2 F U2 R' U2 R' 
3. 7.30 R2 F' U R F' R2 F2 R2 F' 
4. 9.96 F' U F U' R2 F U2 R2 F 
5. 8.12 U' F U2 R2 U' R U R2 F2

first sub 9, how??


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 9, 2022)

guys my first comp is tomorrow! wish me luck


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 9, 2022)

what are your goals? also pray for a 4 mover on 2x2!


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 10, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> what are your goals? also pray for a 4 mover on 2x2!


sadly i wont be able to compete in 2x2 since its 6pm and we have to go back home and our home is far.. next time i suppose


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 10, 2022)

but i do wish on getting a sub 30 single in 3x3


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 10, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> sadly i wont be able to compete in 2x2 since its 6pm and we have to go back home and our home is far.. next time i suppose


i would compete if i were you


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 10, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> i would compete if i were you


i do want to compete but sadly im not the one driving


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 10, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> but i do wish on getting a sub 30 single in 3x3


and i think i got a sub 40


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 12, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-12
solves/total: 4/5

single
best: 26.55
worst: 36.51

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 20.30)
best: 31.33 (σ = 4.99)

avg of 5
current: 33.69 (σ = 2.79)
best: 33.69 (σ = 2.79)

Average: 33.69 (σ = 2.79)
Mean: 31.91

Time List:
1. 26.55 U D2 B R2 D' R B2 D' R L2 F U2 F' R2 B' R2 F L2 
2. 30.93 B2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 D' U2 L2 U2 L' B' R' B R' U' R2 F L2 U' 
3. 36.51 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F D2 F2 R U' L' F' D2 U' R2 U2 F2 
4. 33.64 L D2 B2 D2 F2 R D2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 F' D B2 R' D2 U' L' R2 F 
5. DNF(46.22) L2 D' R2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 R2 U2 B U2 F U L B' D' B' U F

first sub 34


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 12, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-12
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 29.87
worst: 36.96

mean of 3
current: 33.62 (σ = 3.53)
best: 31.26 (σ = 2.36)

avg of 5
current: 32.17 (σ = 2.07)
best: 32.17 (σ = 2.07)

Average: 32.17 (σ = 2.07)
Mean: 32.67

Time List:
1. 32.60 B' U' B U R' F2 B2 R D2 L2 F R2 L2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' 
2. 29.87 R U' B2 U' B2 D L2 R2 U L2 D' U2 L' U2 F L B U L B2 F 
3. 33.99 L' B' U' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 F' U' R2 D' L' 
4. 29.92 B2 R2 B R2 D2 F D2 F L2 F' R2 D2 U' R U' B' L F' D' R' U' 
5. 36.96 R' U2 B2 R B2 R2 D2 R' F2 U2 B2 R2 B R D2 B' D2 L R2 D' F

SUB 33


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 21, 2022)

I FINALLY GOT MY OWN WCA PROFILE!





Lucas Espiridion | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 21, 2022)

GUYS I GOT A 1.68 SINGLE WITH A 6-MOVER
F' U' R' F U' F2 U2 F2 U'

also FIRST SUB 7


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 21, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> GUYS I GOT A 1.68 SINGLE WITH A 6-MOVER
> F' U' R' F U' F2 U2 F2 U'
> 
> also FIRST SUB 7
> ...


nice i got 0.60 when trying the scramble


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 22, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> nice i got 0.60 when trying the scramble


cool


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 22, 2022)

how did i ruin this possible sub 5

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-22
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 4.90
worst: 12.25

mean of 3
current: 11.26 (σ = 1.56)
best: 7.86 (σ = 3.74)

avg of 5
current: 9.38 (σ = 2.73)
best: 9.38 (σ = 2.73)

Average: 9.38 (σ = 2.73)
Mean: 9.06

Time List:
1. 4.90 U F U' F U2 R' F' R' F2 
2. 6.61 R2 F U' F U' F' R' F' U2 
3. 12.07 F2 U R' F R2 F' U F2 U F' 
4. 9.46 F' R2 F R' F2 U' R2 U2 R' 
5. 12.25 U F U2 F2 U' F' R F' R'


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 25, 2022)

im planning on learning clock, whats a good, cheap, and for beginners clock? is the lingao one good?


----------



## Anthonycube (Dec 25, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> im planning on learning clock, whats a good, cheap, and for beginners clock? is the lingao one good?


The shengshou clock is 10 us dollars and it is magnetic and it is by far the best cheap clock. The QIYI is obviously the best clock on the market but it is 32 dollars so if you have to get a cheap clock definitely get the shengshou


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 25, 2022)

Anthonycube said:


> The shengshou clock is 10 us dollars and it is magnetic and it is by far the best cheap clock. The QIYI is obviously the best clock on the market but it is 32 dollars so if you have to get a cheap clock definitely get the shengshou


Thanks, and Merry Christmas to us all!


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 28, 2022)

im having trouble choosing a main, should i main my GAN 13 or GAN 356 Air M? i think im going with the 356 since its more controllable and i just lubed it with stardust, but what do you guys think?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 28, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> im having trouble choosing a main, should i main my GAN 13 or GAN 356 Air M? i think im going with the 356 since its more controllable and i just lubed it with stardust, but what do you guys think?


i think the 13 is better based on what i heard


----------



## Anthonycube (Dec 28, 2022)

If you prefer the 356 then you should go with the 356, but make sure that you set up both cubes exactly how you like them. For example if you think that the Gan13 is too uncontrollable you should try lubing it with a slower line or tightening the tensions. There's also nothing wrong with switching around. You could do don't sessions with the 356 and some with the GAN13. And if you make up your mind now make sure that you try out others once you get faster, for example once you get faster you might prefer a faster cube/smoother cube etc.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 29, 2022)

first ao25, ao50, and ao100 in 2x2

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-29
solves/total: 98/100

single
best: 4.14
worst: 12.52

mean of 3
current: 8.09 (σ = 2.47)
best: 6.20 (σ = 0.36)

avg of 5
current: 8.82 (σ = 0.92)
best: 6.38 (σ = 1.76)

avg of 12
current: 8.92 (σ = 0.96)
best: 6.77 (σ = 0.46)

avg of 25
current: 8.40 (σ = 1.28)
best: 7.34 (σ = 0.80)

avg of 50
current: 7.96 (σ = 1.27)
best: 7.67 (σ = 1.19)

avg of 100
current: 7.96 (σ = 1.35)
best: 7.96 (σ = 1.35)

Average: 7.96 (σ = 1.35)
Mean: 7.93

Time List:
1. 7.38 R2 U2 R U' F2 U2 R U' R
2. 9.80 U2 F2 R' F R2 F2 R' U R'
3. 7.10+ R' F2 R' F R' U F U2 F'
4. 9.85 F' U F2 R2 F2 R U F R'
5. 6.23 U2 R U F2 U2 R U' R2 U'
6. 7.64 U' F2 U' R' U2 R U F' U
7. 7.75 U' R2 U R' U R2 U R2 F' U'
8. 7.28 F U2 R' F' U R' F2 R F'
9. 9.56 U F U' F2 R2 U' R U2 F R'
10. 6.04 R2 U F2 U' F R2 F2 U' F2
11. 10.66 F2 R' U R' F2 U F2 U2 R
12. 6.49 U' R' F' R' F2 R' U2 R2 F'
13. 7.41 U F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F' R U2
14. 10.53 F R2 U2 R' F2 U' F R2 F'
15. 6.56 U2 F' R2 F2 R' F' U' R' U'
16. 8.10 U' F R F' U2 R F' U2 R' F2
17. 7.10 F2 U2 R' F' U R U2 F' R'
18. 9.37 F U2 R' F2 R2 U F' R2 U
19. 8.40 U2 R2 F' U2 F' R U' R' U'
20. 4.92 F U' R' U F U F2 R' F2
21. 8.76 R2 F2 U' F2 R U2 R U2 F'
22. 5.18 F2 R2 U2 F R' F2 R' U2 R'
23. 5.56 U2 F' R F' U R2 F' R' U'
24. 10.46 F U F U2 F R2 U F' U
25. 7.77 F U' R U F R2 U F' R
26. 8.65 U2 R' F' U F2 R2 U R' U2
27. 4.14 F U F2 R2 U2 R' F U' R U'
28. 7.67 F U F2 R2 F' R U2 F2 R2 U'
29. 8.80 R2 F2 R U' R F U' F R2
30. 12.52 U' F2 R' F U2 R2 F2 U' F
31. 8.03 R2 U2 F2 R U F2 R' F U2
32. 7.86 U' F2 R' U' F2 R F' R U
33. 9.42 U' R' U' F2 U' R U' F' U2
34. 7.91 U2 R' U2 F U' R' U F2 R'
35. 6.46 U' F2 R U' R' F2 U2 R2 U'
36. 6.92 U R F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U' R' F'
37. 6.27 U' F' U2 F' R' U2 F R' F2
38. 6.75 F2 R' U2 R' U F2 R2 U2 F2
39. 9.10 U F' R U' R' U R' U' F
40. 9.42 R' F R U2 F' U2 F' R' U
41. DNF(8.49) U2 F' U F R F' R2 F' R2
42. 5.19 U R F2 U2 R' U R F R2
43. 9.51 R' F2 U' R F2 R' F R U'
44. 6.52 F' R U2 F' U R' U2 R' U2
45. 7.78 F R2 F U2 F U' R2 U' R'
46. 11.20 R' U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R F'
47. 7.11 R U2 F2 R F' R2 F R2 U'
48. 7.31 F2 U2 R' F R' F U2 R' F'
49. 8.60 U F U' F U2 F' U R' U'
50. 7.14 U' F2 R2 F R' U2 F2 U' R2
51. 6.48 F U' F R2 U' R U2 F R
52. 9.14 F' U' R F' U2 R U' F2 U'
53. 6.32 U2 R' U' R F2 R' F2 U2 F'
54. 10.28 F R2 F2 U2 F' R F2 U' R'
55. 6.14 U2 F2 R F2 R' U2 F R F
56. 7.14 R' F R' U2 F R' F' U2 R2 U'
57. 7.53 U' R F2 R2 U2 R' F U2 F2 R'
58. 8.36 U2 F' R' F R2 U' F2 U2 R'
59. DNF(8.31) F R' U F2 R2 U F U' R2
60. 6.20 R2 F' U2 F' U R F' U R2
61. 8.07 U' F2 R2 F U' F2 R2 U F2 U2
62. 8.04 R' U R' F' R U F' R2 F2
63. 9.29 R U' R' U F2 U R' U R2
64. 8.57 U R2 F2 R' F' U2 F' U2 R
65. 7.76 R2 U2 R2 U' R U F2 R' F2
66. 8.16 F' U2 F' U F R' U F2 U'
67. 8.50 F2 R2 F' U R2 F2 R' F R'
68. 8.04 U2 R' U F U2 F' U2 F R'
69. 6.21 F R2 U' F U2 F' U' R U'
70. 7.20 R2 F U R' F' R U F' R
71. 7.10 F' U F R F' R2 F U' R'
72. 6.70 R2 F U F2 U R' U' R U2
73. 6.11 F' U' R' U2 F' U2 F' U F2
74. 5.90 U R U F' U2 F R2 F' R'
75. 6.60 R F R2 U' F' U' F2 R F'
76. 6.93 U' R2 U' R U' R' U' F R'
77. 7.38 U2 F U' F2 U R2 F' U2 F'
78. 7.22 F' U R' F' U2 R2 F R' U2
79. 6.28 F' U F' U R F2 U2 R2 U' R'
80. 10.79 U' F R F R' U F2 R' U2 F'
81. 8.02 F2 U' F' R' F' R' U2 F R2
82. 9.57 U' F' U' F2 U2 F' R U2 F'
83. 6.75 R' U2 F2 R' F2 R' U R' F'
84. 8.48 U' F' U2 R2 F' U' F2 R U'
85. 12.36 R2 U R' F2 R F R2 F2 U
86. 5.63 F R2 F' R U F U2 F' U2
87. 8.95 R F' U' R U2 R' U F' U
88. 6.93 R2 F R' U' F U' R' F U
89. 9.60 U2 F2 U2 F U R2 U F U'
90. 7.84 F U' F2 U' F' R U F' U2
91. 7.61 U F' U2 F' R U R' F2 R
92. 8.42 F' R' F' R2 U' R U F R'
93. 11.65 U2 F U2 R' U2 R F U2 R' F'
94. 10.39 U F' R U2 F2 R U R2 F
95. 9.03 R U R2 U R2 F2 R' F2 R2
96. 7.78 R' U' R U2 R F U2 F' U'
97. 9.54 U' R F' U2 F R' F' U F'
98. 9.85 U R2 F U2 F U' R F2 U2
99. 5.27 R2 U' R F' R U F2 R2 F'
100. 9.14 F2 R F' U2 R' F2 U' R' U'


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 30, 2022)

PB AO5 AND SINGLE LETS GOO! .97 more seconds til sub 30!

3x3: 30.96 = 29.84, 32.02, (21.56), (32.48), 31.01


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 30, 2022)

30.26 AO5 IM GETTING THERE


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 30, 2022)

SUB 30 OH MY GOD LETS GO BOIS

29.43!!!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 30, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> SUB 30 OH MY GOD LETS GO BOIS
> 
> 29.43!!!


3 percent phone


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 30, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> 3 percent phone


lel xd


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 30, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> first ao25, ao50, and ao100 in 2x2
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-29
> solves/total: 98/100
> ...


@NigelTheCuber what do u think of this


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 30, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> @NigelTheCuber what do u think of this


oh sub 8 is nice, try working on face solutions tho


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 30, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> oh sub 8 is nice, try working on face solutions tho


thx bro


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 30, 2022)

Tip for face solutions: mess around with 4 and 5 move scrambles a lot, and see what they do to different faces. You can use the inverse as a face solution.
Example: R U R' F' (green front white top)
You would probably solve the yellow face case here with R U R' U' R U R', but now you know that you can also solve that face with F R U' R' (inverse of the scramble).
If you do this a lot you should encounter many helpful cases like this.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 3, 2023)

does sub 30 mean getting a sub 30 in ao5, ao12, and so on?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 3, 2023)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> does sub 30 mean getting a sub 30 in ao5, ao12, and so on?


ao200


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 3, 2023)

NigelTheCuber said:


> ao200


ok, but im just aiming for ao5s, not really going for a lot of solves


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 3, 2023)

is this considered a +2?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 3, 2023)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> is this considered a +2?


ye


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 3, 2023)

NigelTheCuber said:


> ye


rip okay


----------



## Cubinginatree (Jan 4, 2023)

Sub 25 is pretty easy once your sub 30 just learn more PLL and turn faster.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Jan 4, 2023)

Do slow solves. It can help you start to think about more efficient F2L (although that I still haven’t achieved yet lol)


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 4, 2023)

the long journey to learning cll has officially begun!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 4, 2023)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> the long journey to learning cll has officially begun!


bro why u learning cll now????????

you should learn it at sub 5, building good layers is more important


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 5, 2023)

NigelTheCuber said:


> bro why u learning cll now????????
> 
> you should learn it at sub 5, building good layers is more important


ohhh okay.. then, the JOURNEY TO FINISH FULL PLL HAS BEGUN!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 5, 2023)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> ohhh okay.. then, the JOURNEY TO FINISH FULL PLL HAS BEGUN!


bro why u learning pll now????????

you should learn it at sub 20, good f2l is more important

jk good luck


----------



## OldSwiss (Jan 5, 2023)

Why not? I always learn new algorithms. 
Always one or two at one time and when I master them I continue with the next.

I knew full pll when I was at 45 seconds and full oll when I was at 30 seconds.

It's not that hard to learn these alg sets and you can use an improve them on every solve.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 5, 2023)

OldSwiss said:


> I always learn new algorithms.


Best cubing mindset: always learn something new!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 5, 2023)

OldSwiss said:


> Why not? I always learn new algorithms.
> Always one or two at one time and when I master them I continue with the next.
> 
> I knew full pll when I was at 45 seconds and full oll when I was at 30 seconds.
> ...


Bro it was a joke, I literally said good luck


----------



## OldSwiss (Jan 5, 2023)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Bro it was a joke, I literally said good luck


Yeah, iI know but you hear that often here that someone shouldn't learn something new until beeing sub X .


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 5, 2023)

@NigelTheCuber should i learn intermediate for skewb now? i average around 25-30 secs


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 5, 2023)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> @NigelTheCuber should i learn intermediate for skewb now? i average around 25-30 secs


learn good sledge fingertricks first, then do intermediate


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 6, 2023)

i got a sub 2:20 in OH and it was my first time doing an ao5. and considering i only know a few fingertricks, i didnt believe it!


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 6, 2023)

NigelTheCuber said:


> learn good sledge fingertricks first, then do intermediate


just learnt the polish fingertrick for sledge, might take a while for me to get faster


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 6, 2023)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> just learnt the polish fingertrick for sledge, might take a while for me to get faster


i got a bit faster now, but does anyone have a vid of the hedge fingertrick


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 6, 2023)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> i got a bit faster now, but does anyone have a vid of the hedge fingertrick



i have one on my youtube channel, lemme link a vid below


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 7, 2023)

so i just solved my first ever megaminx today, since i had one laying around stuck in f2l since i was lazy to learn it, now i watched j perm's tut and now i kinda know how it works! also when i get a bit better im planning to get the yuhu. and my megaminx is the qiheng, the worst-turning megaminx


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 7, 2023)

NigelTheCuber said:


> i have one on my youtube channel, lemme link a vid below


you're crazy fast!


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 7, 2023)

also is there a thing as intermediate cfop? does it mean knowing all PLLs or something


----------



## d--- (Jan 7, 2023)

Pretty sure it means having an algorithm for each case and being able to use that instead of going intuitively


----------



## d--- (Jan 7, 2023)

d--- said:


> Pretty sure it means having an algorithm for each case and being able to use that instead of going intuitively


Plus full oll, pll, and an efficient cross solution


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 7, 2023)

d--- said:


> Plus full oll, pll, and an efficient cross solution


then whats advanced cfop? zbll n stuff?


----------



## d--- (Jan 7, 2023)

Isn't really an advanced method, but could learn 1lll, ZBLL, etc. to improve your times


----------



## Anthonycube (Jan 7, 2023)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> then whats advanced cfop? zbll n stuff?


Technically, full CFOP is cross, f2l, Full OLL and full PLL. Stuff like ZBLL and COLL are add ons to CFOP. for example, if you use full ZBLS and ZBLL then you use the ZB method


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Sunday at 7:00 AM)

SUB 6



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-08
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 4.15
worst: 7.13

mean of 3
current: 5.48 (σ = 1.26)
best: 5.48 (σ = 1.26)

avg of 5
current: 5.84 (σ = 0.73)
best: 5.84 (σ = 0.73)

Average: 5.84 (σ = 0.73)
Mean: 5.76

Time List:
1. 5.23 U2 F' U F2 R' U2 R U R 
2. 7.13 R2 F' U' R2 F U2 R' F' U' F' 
3. 5.64 F2 U' F U' F2 U R' U R' 
4. 4.15 U2 R U F2 U2 R' F' R' U' 
5. 6.65 R2 U R' F U2 R2 U' F R2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sunday at 7:09 AM)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> SUB 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you normally average


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Sunday at 7:11 AM)

NigelTheCuber said:


> What do you normally average


sub 7-9


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Sunday at 7:21 AM)

ANOTHER SUB 6 (new pb again)



Spoiler: ao5 5.50



Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-08
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 4.44
worst: 9.53

mean of 3
current: 6.56 (σ = 2.65)
best: 5.07 (σ = 0.59)

avg of 5
current: 5.50 (σ = 0.28)
best: 5.50 (σ = 0.28)

Average: 5.50 (σ = 0.28)
Mean: 6.09

Time List:
1. 5.18 R U2 R F2 U' F R' F' U2 F' 
2. 5.60 R U' F2 U R2 F U' R U' 
3. 4.44 F' R F U2 F2 R2 U' F U2 
4. 9.53 U2 F' U' R F U R F2 R2 
5. 5.71 R U2 R U' R2 F' R' U' R2 F'


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Sunday at 7:31 AM)

how do you guys do 3x3 match the scramble?


----------



## d--- (Sunday at 12:13 PM)

You need 2 cubes for it. You do the scramble on one, then time yourself to recreate it from a solved cube.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Sunday at 1:58 PM)

d--- said:


> You need 2 cubes for it. You do the scramble on one, then time yourself to recreate it from a solved cube.


what i meant was like the method and stuff


----------



## NmeCuber (Sunday at 2:07 PM)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> what i meant was like the method and stuff


I build first layer, then insert edges (instead of doing f2l) then orient edges, permute edges, orient corners, permute corners, pretty slow though


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Tuesday at 6:43 AM)

i think im getting worse times now, i havent really practiced that much rip.. but im not quitting!


----------



## Arcanist (Tuesday at 3:09 PM)

d--- said:


> Isn't really an advanced method, but could learn 1lll, ZBLL, etc. to improve your times


1lll isn't really plausable as it takes so long to learn and recognizing the case + ergonomics are not good.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Thursday at 11:06 AM)

im switching my main to the 356 but prolly OH main to 13 what do you guys think


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Thursday at 11:19 AM)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> im switching my main to the 356 but prolly OH main to 13 what do you guys think


I think that it does not matter in the slightest at your level


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Thursday at 11:38 AM)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> I think that it does not matter in the slightest at your level


uh ok


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Thursday at 12:24 PM)

THE GRIND FOR SUB 5 IN 2X2 (mo3 lol, ao5, ao12, ao25, and ao50)



Spoiler: day 1 - decent solves, could be better



Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-12
solves/total: 49/50

single
best: 4.74
worst: 12.68

mean of 3
current: 6.48 (σ = 0.89)
best: 5.83 (σ = 0.82)

avg of 5
current: 6.48 (σ = 0.89)
best: 5.90 (σ = 0.73)

avg of 12
current: 7.32 (σ = 1.28)
best: 7.32 (σ = 1.28)

avg of 25
current: 7.69 (σ = 1.39)
best: 7.69 (σ = 1.39)

avg of 50
current: 7.83 (σ = 1.52)
best: 7.83 (σ = 1.52)

Average: 7.83 (σ = 1.52)
Mean: 7.81

Time List:
1. 7.01 F' U' R F2 U2 F' U R2 F' 
2. 6.51 R2 F U2 F U' R F2 U2 R F' 
3. 8.54 F U2 F R' F U2 F R' F' 
4. 9.80 F' R U' F U' R2 U' F' U' 
5. 10.14 F2 U2 R2 U' F' U' F' R U' 
6. 9.16 F' R U R' U2 R' F2 U F' 
7. 6.71 U' R2 F' U F2 U F2 U F2 
8. 5.68 F U R F2 R U2 F2 R F2 
9. 5.10 R2 F' R U2 F' R' F R2 U2 
10. 7.94 R2 F' U F2 R2 U R' F2 R' U' 
11. 5.30 U2 R' U2 R F' R2 F' U R2 
12. 10.45 R' U F' R' U R' U R' F2 R' 
13. 8.38 F2 R' U' R2 F2 U' F U2 R' 
14. DNF(15.11) F R2 F' R2 F U2 F2 R' U2 
15. 7.81 R U F' U2 R2 F R U' R U' 
16. 9.20 U2 F' R2 U R2 U R F2 U2 
17. 7.02 R U' F R' F2 U2 R F U2 
18. 5.77 R F' R2 U2 F' U R F' U' 
19. 7.03 F' R2 F' R U2 R U2 F2 R' 
20. 5.88 F2 R' U F2 R' F' U R U2 
21. 7.57 R2 U R2 F' R F2 R2 F' U 
22. 10.82 U R' U2 R F R2 F2 R' U' R2 
23. 7.06 U' F R2 U' R U' F U' R' 
24. 8.91 U F U2 R2 U' R U R2 U' 
25. 10.37 R' U2 F' U2 F' U' R F R' 
26. 9.90 R F2 U2 F U' R U F' R 
27. 7.30 F2 R2 F U' R2 F U R2 F2 
28. 10.60 R2 F2 R' U' F R2 U' R' U2 R' 
29. 6.73 U F U F' R2 U' F' R2 U2 
30. 8.33 R' F' U2 R F2 R2 F' R' F 
31. 9.29 R' U' F2 U F2 R' F U F R' 
32. 6.21 R2 U' R U' F' R U2 R F 
33. 8.53 R' U2 F' R' F2 U F' U' R 
34. 12.68 F2 R U2 R' U2 R F2 R2 F' 
35. 7.04 U' R2 U' F U2 F' U2 R F2 R' 
36. 6.11 U2 R F R2 F R F' U R2 
37. 4.74 R2 U R U2 R U2 F R U' 
38. 8.43 F' R' F' R' U' R2 U F' U' 
39. 10.39 F R' F2 R' F' R2 F2 R2 F' 
40. 6.47 F' R' F U R2 U' F' R' U2 
41. 7.64 F R U F' U R2 U' R' U' 
42. 5.89 U' R' F U' F R U' F' R 
43. 9.43 F' U R F R F2 R F2 R 
44. 7.47 R' F U' R F' U F' U R' 
45. 9.24 U' R' U R' U2 F R U2 R2 
46. 7.66 F2 U' R' F U2 F R' U R2 U2 
47. 5.12 U' R2 U F2 U R2 F' U F' 
48. 7.05 F U' F R2 F' R2 U' F R' 
49. 5.46 R F2 R F' U R U' F' U 
50. 6.93 U' F2 U R' F2 U' F' R2 F2


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Yesterday at 8:46 AM)

THE GRIND FOR SUB 5 IN 2X2 (mo3 lol, ao5, ao12, ao25, and ao50) 



Spoiler: day 2 - bad and inconsistent (that 19-sec solve tho) 



Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-13
solves/total: 49/50

single
best: 5.38
worst: 19.90

mean of 3
current: 7.81 (σ = 2.16)
best: 6.25 (σ = 0.44)

avg of 5
current: 7.06 (σ = 0.71)
best: 6.54 (σ = 0.18)

avg of 12
current: 7.83 (σ = 1.24)
best: 7.14 (σ = 1.05)

avg of 25
current: 7.93 (σ = 1.37)
best: 7.62 (σ = 1.34)

avg of 50
current: 7.87 (σ = 1.52)
best: 7.87 (σ = 1.52)

Average: 7.87 (σ = 1.52)
Mean: 8.07

Time List:
1. 7.36 R2 F' U2 F2 U' R' U2 F' U2
2. 9.25 U2 F' U' R' U F' R F' R2
3. 5.78 R F2 U' F2 R2 F' U' R U'
4. 6.65 F' U' F R2 F2 U2 F' R F
5. 6.33 R F2 U2 R' U R U F R
6. 6.64 U2 F' U F' U F' R U F2 U'
7. 9.93 R F' U2 R' F2 R2 U R' F R'
8. 9.09 F U2 F U2 F' R F' R F' R
9. 6.89+ F2 U F2 U R' U2 R' U F2
10. 5.98 R' F' R U2 R' F2 R U' F
11. 7.79 F2 U' R2 F' R U2 R U' R
12. 6.12 R2 U2 F U2 R' U' R U F
13. 8.57 U F' U2 R2 F' U' R2 U R
14. 7.31 F U2 F R' U F' U' R U'
15. 5.68 R U2 F2 R' F U2 F2 R F'
16. 12.53 R' U' F2 U' F U' F2 U F
17. 7.60+ U' F R U' F2 R2 U F U
18. 7.96 U2 R2 U2 R U F2 R2 F' R
19. 8.66 R' F2 U' R' F' U2 F R U2
20. 12.33 R F' R F2 U' R F2 R' F
21. 7.40 R' U F R U2 F U' R2 F'
22. 6.18 R2 F' U2 R' F R' U2 R' U2 R
23. 8.02 F2 U' F U2 R' F U2 R' F'
24. 11.18 U2 R F2 U R F2 U2 R2 U'
25. 6.63 R2 F U2 R' F' U' R2 F R2
26. 6.86 R' U R2 F2 U R2 U R2 F2
27. 8.30 F' R' F' U R2 U' F U' R F'
28. 6.61 F' R' F2 U' R U F' R U2
29. DNF(7.33) F' U' F' U R F' R2 U F'
30. 19.90 R2 F' R' F2 U F' U R F
31. 6.31 R2 F' U' R' U2 F R U F2
32. 6.08 R2 F R2 U2 R U2 F R2 U2
33. 10.61+ U2 F R2 F2 R' U F R2 U'
34. 8.73+ U F2 R2 U R' F U' R' F
35. 8.74 F R2 F R' U R F2 R2 F' R2
36. 6.05 U' F' R' U R' F R2 F2 U'
37. 7.28 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R U2 R' F' U2
38. 8.20 F2 U' R2 F U2 F U F' R2
39. 8.65 R U R' F' R F2 U2 F' U R
40. 5.38 R2 F' U R2 U F' R' F2 U R2
41. 8.11 U F2 U F' R F R U F'
42. 7.79 R' F U2 F U' R2 F2 U' F R
43. 7.51 R U2 R' U' R' U2 R F R'
44. 10.38 F' U' F2 R U F U R' U2
45. 8.89 U' F R2 F' R' F' U2 F2 R2
46. 7.60 U2 F R' F U2 F2 U' F U2
47. 6.26 F2 R' U' R2 F U R2 U R2
48. 5.94 F2 R' U R' U2 F U R' F2 R2
49. 7.33 R2 U' F' R U2 F' U2 F' R'
50. 10.17 R2 F2 R' U2 F' U F U F'


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Yesterday at 11:56 AM)

the most consistent 4 solves in my whole cubing career


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Yesterday at 12:00 PM)

should i learn ell?


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Yesterday at 12:15 PM)

guys, ive decided that im learning ell. 28 algs, i already know the eplls and i could just learn more cmll algs. my chance to learn new methods!

EDIT: ill still use cfop but for now ill try out ell


----------



## Anthonycube (Yesterday at 4:43 PM)

What's ell


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Yesterday at 11:07 PM)

Anthonycube said:


> What's ell


Edges of the Last Layer





Sarah's Cubing Site — 3x3x3 — ELL Algorithms


Speedcuber Sarah Strong's collection of Rubik's Cube algorithms.



sarah.cubing.net


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Yesterday at 11:26 PM)

changed my mind, i got lazy and didn't want to learn ELL, oh well


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Today at 1:36 AM)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> changed my mind, i got lazy and didn't want to learn ELL, oh well


actually ill learn some ell algs when I feel like it (i always change my mind)


----------

